
Show HN: Lets Encrypt on Netlify – Static CDN Hosting with Free SSL - bobfunk
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/01/15/free-ssl-on-custom-domains
======
byte532
KeyCDN also offers Let's Encrypt in combination with HTTP/2
[https://www.keycdn.com/blog/free-ssl-
certificates/](https://www.keycdn.com/blog/free-ssl-certificates/)

------
herbst
> As the first hosting service in the world netlify offers full integration
> with Let’s Encrypt

Posted on 15. January. lold hard. Micro local hosters had it built it on
launch day, and this is not even the first host i found that bullshits like
this.

